# Mid '80s Concorde Gavina / Modern SRAM



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

OK, here is the official unveiling!

Mid '80s Concorde Gavina racing frame and SRAM Rival 10 speed that is maybe a couple years old. 

Pics:


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

More pics:


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

That should be a nice ride. It is a good looking ride. The silver Rival looks good with that frame.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

jd3 said:


> That should be a nice ride. It is a good looking ride. The silver Rival looks good with that frame.


muchas gracias!


----------



## Dog Trainer (Dec 8, 2005)

Very nice:thumbsup: I like the looks of the silver Rival.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

nice. 

I appreciate that you kept the quill stem...so many ruin the looks of older bikes by using modern open-face stems. they're ghastly, imo.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> nice.
> 
> I appreciate that you kept the quill stem...so many ruin the looks of older bikes by using modern open-face stems. they're ghastly, imo.


Yeah, I'm trying to acquire as many long quills as I can. I much prefer the look over the modern style.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Well done. Number plate tab = cool.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

velomateo said:


> Well done. Number plate tab = cool.


Now I just need a number plate!


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Very well done, sir! The SRAM group works well with the frame. The chrome looks in great shape. Congrats and enjoy the ride. Not so familiar with the wheels. What brand are they? Appreciate the quill stem for this vintage build. 

Cheers


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

That bike is crying for a white saddle.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

What a great looking bike!

Congrats.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

stelvio1925 said:


> Very well done, sir! The SRAM group works well with the frame. The chrome looks in great shape. Congrats and enjoy the ride. *Not so familiar with the wheels. What brand are they*? Appreciate the quill stem for this vintage build.
> 
> Cheers


Bontrager Select. They are the stock wheel from a 2002 LeMond Buenos Aires that I recently upgraded up to Fulcrums. They're nothing super special, yet they continue the modern component theme. And, they are what I had laying around. She might get some different wheels someday, if some silver ones become available to me at a screaming deal.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Don Duende said:


> That bike is crying for a white saddle.


Never in a million years... That is the one thing that I cannot bring myself to do.

The white tape will be gone soon, also. I've got some blue/white splash cork on order and some white cable housing to go on it, which will complete the bike. For now! :thumbsup:


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*well done*



frpax said:


> Never in a million years... That is the one thing that I cannot bring myself to do.
> 
> The white tape will be gone soon, also. I've got some blue/white splash cork on order and some white cable housing to go on it, which will complete the bike. For now! :thumbsup:


Great restore.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Very nice, but I'm partial to blue bikes. I love to see cyclists restoring and continuing to ride older steel bikes.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great job...I love the mix of old and new


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

frpax said:


> I've got some blue/white splash cork on order


Oh dear please don't. I agree that white saddle/tape combination would look best but if you can't bring yourself to do it please just go with black.

Nice build btw.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Frith said:


> Oh dear please don't. I agree that white saddle/tape combination would look best but if you can't bring yourself to do it please just go with black.
> 
> Nice build btw.


Saddle and tape, do not neccesarliy have to match...
Besides, I _like_ splash tape! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Lugged steel has to have shiny, silver components. And quill stems. That looks great.

I wish Sram had left the Rival group polished alloy, or at least had it as an option.


----------



## abstrait (Jun 27, 2007)

This looks to me like a very late 80s Ciöcc build when they went to that type of seat stay junction. Ciöcc did quite a few of the Concorde bikes, this apparently another sample. While not the same quality as some of the earlier top tier frames, Pelizzoli really had a way about him with whatever he had his hand in. I put the Ciöcc frames up with anyone for performance, though have never been on one of their builds for Concorde. Besides construction details, his frames tended to be more alike then not.

Nice work with your own take on the vintage/modern solution. I second the post above with the plead not to do any kind of horrifying splash tape, an abomination of there ever was one. Go simple and clean over splash fiasco. 

Have fun on that beast.

- kh


----------



## abstrait (Jun 27, 2007)

.....


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice bike, I think you should bring the seller a case or two of some good IPA's, because I know you got a smoking deal on it


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

zmudshark said:


> Nice bike, I think you should bring the seller a case or two of some good IPA's, because I know you got a smoking deal on it


If you tell me what an IPA is, and where I can get it, the seller will INDEED get some!


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

And all the pleading for "no splash tape" will fall on deaf ears!  

I want to do something that matches, but all white is out of the question. 
White saddle is not even a consideration, either.

All blue tape will be too hard to find the right color. The wrong shade will look stupid.

All black is boring.

So blue/white splash it shall be! :thumbsup:


----------



## abstrait (Jun 27, 2007)

If not IPA, maybe a case or two of Bud then? 

Dont always agree with Ray Dobbins on everything but this one is an unfortunate nod. When you're done with splash refit, you might find yourself as an addition to ole Ray's prized Little Shop of Horrors.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice job.
That is why I also like the silver first gen Rival, blends in well for vintage rides.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

frpax said:


> If you tell me what an IPA is, and where I can get it, the seller will INDEED get some!


India Pale Ale. Any brand, Total Wine.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

abstrait said:


> If not IPA, maybe a case or two of Bud then?
> 
> Dont always agree with Ray Dobbins on everything but this one is an unfortunate nod. When you're done with splash refit, you might find yourself as an addition to ole Ray's prized Little Shop of Horrors.


One of my bikes is already in there! LOL!!! I've never heard of this, but it looks like I'm going for TWO in the LSH!!! Oh my, that it too funny...


----------



## abstrait (Jun 27, 2007)

frpax said:


> One of my bikes is already in there! LOL!!! I've never heard of this, but it looks like I'm going for TWO in the LSH!!! Oh my, that it too funny...


Indeed. I just realized this as well after spying your rides on Velospace. I had to laugh as ole Ray seemed to take particular umbrage towards your later Raleigh entry, getting all bent out of shape. Ironically, I found many others more offensive then this one, but his comments were hilarious, even causing the introduction of the SSOH (Spash Scale of Horror) which you tipped off at a 9 out of 10. Well-Done! Heh...

Ray writes: _"This Raleigh is a classic bike that would look beautiful if not for the horribly misguided choice of bar tape. I find the use of Splash tape on bikes like this most offensive. I think it deserves a 9 on the SSOH. From now on I will grade all new entries to the gallery according to the Splash Scale O'Horror (SSOH hereinafter)."_


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

abstrait said:


> Indeed. I just realized this as well after spying your rides on Velospace. I had to laugh as ole Ray seemed to take particular umbrage towards your later Raleigh entry, getting all bent out of shape. Ironically, I found many others more offensive then this one, but his comments were hilarious, even causing the introduction of the SSOH (Spash Scale of Horror) which you tipped off at a 9 out of 10. Well-Done! Heh...


Well, what can I say... I'm one of the ones that actually like splash tape.

It is a dubious honor, though, to have inspired the SSOH... :blush2: 

I too, saw quite a few hideous usages of splash tape.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

abstrait said:


> If not IPA, maybe a case or two of Bud then?


I want to drink it, not kill slugs with it.


----------



## abstrait (Jun 27, 2007)

zmudshark said:


> I want to drink it, not kill slugs with it.


Yeah, thought the tongue in cheek Bud reference would drive the apparent confusion about the meaning of IPA home. Then again, this is the wrong time of year for an IPA, too. Course, you boys out in AZ drink that year round. I agree on the Bud use but will admit that it makes fine "boat beer" to be left in cooler during four heat and cold cycles, to be handed out to some unsuspecting drummel looking for answers to unasked questions when the wind backs off.

Then again, perhaps a better toast would be _Wine Coolers and Splash Tape, together again_! frpax needs to leave well enough alone though he could borrow a nice Regal from you and stop messing around. 

kh


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Well as luck would have it, my LBS ordered blue/black splash tape instead of blue/white. I'll throw the blue/black on there for now.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Long Hammer IPA's are on sale at Fry's for $13.99 12/pk, TMB2.0 gets into town next week, too.

Just sayin'


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

zmudshark said:


> Long Hammer IPA's are on sale at Fry's for $13.99 12/pk, TMB2.0 gets into town next week, too.
> 
> Just sayin'


I'll take care of you both! Well deserved. So far, I've not really ridden it other than around the block... I'm riding it this wknd on a serious ride!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

frpax said:


> I'll take care of you both! Well deserved. So far, I've not really ridden it other than around the block... I'm riding it this wknd on a serious ride!


Thanks, maybe you can join us next weekend for a ride.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

zmudshark said:


> Thanks, maybe you can join us next weekend for a ride.


Saturdays are tough for me, but maybe a Sunday. If you're riding...


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Weather permitting, out of FH.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

First serious ride on her in the morning! I'm pumped!


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Purty, purty! The Rival looks great on there. I kind of wish I'd gone with it for my newer steel bike rather than Force, which has a warmer silver shade.


----------



## ArmyLTC (Dec 12, 2010)

great build out....looks great. What tires are you using?


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking at it more, my hope would be for some polished silver bottle cages. I really lieks your bike.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Destroy it if you must. Splash bar tape, biopace rings, LeMond's 1990 Scott "yoke" TT bars are among the most hideous mis-steps of the era.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

ArmyLTC said:


> great build out....looks great. What tires are you using?


Currently, Continental Attack/Force, because I had them on hand already. Once those wear out, I'll go w/ GP4000's which I've run on one of my other bikes for some time now.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Kuma601 said:


> Looking at it more, my hope would be for some polished silver bottle cages. I really lieks your bike.


I have some shiny Specialized cages on hand. They might make it on to there some day!


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I happen to like splash tape.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Can you Concorde fans keep an eye out for a PDM SLX frame for me? 54-55cm TT.

I keep scanning ebay, but haven't run across one yet. More eyes = more better.

Thanks,

M


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

MShaw said:


> Can you Concorde fans keep an eye out for a PDM SLX frame for me? 54-55cm TT.
> 
> I keep scanning ebay, but haven't run across one yet. More eyes = more better.
> 
> ...


If I see a 54, then it's MINE! LOL


----------



## ArmyLTC (Dec 12, 2010)

frpax said:


> Currently, Continental Attack/Force, because I had them on hand already. Once those wear out, I'll go w/ GP4000's which I've run on one of my other bikes for some time now.


Thanks. I have to replace some Panaracer Stradius Elites.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

frpax said:


> If I see a 54, then it's MINE! LOL


I asked first!



M


----------

